# I might have a valid reason to buy a ProShot



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been painting exposed lids, the electricians got behind on their conduit and I am told to not stop and back charge them. So I will have a ton of conduit to paint after the fact. You ProShot'ers think I could spray with a 211 over a finshed floor 30' up with little to none overspray compared to a Turbine HVLP? I'm thinking this might be a perfect job for it, finally.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gabe,
Has it been your experience to get much over spray with your HVLP? I hardly get any with a size four tip and having it dialed in for doing trim and cabinetry work. Of course spraying 30' up might be a different situation. 

Haven't used the Pro-Shot yet myself.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ya, I love my hvlp, I leave it in my truck. I've already talked myself out of the proshot. I can just set my unit in the lift and dial that baby in.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Using the lift to have it right there sounds like the perfect set up.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You will be aggravated to death with that tool. Seriously I hate both of the ones I owned.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

well at least I tried to want it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> You will be aggravated to death with that tool. Seriously I hate both of the ones I owned.


You bought the plug in type right?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

More control with hvlp. The proshot is a beast. That being said you can buy mine....


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Being new to spraying, I would sooner use my Titan 440 than my proshot. 

I am about to do my first exterior of the season soon, the house is mostly horizontal siding and will be using the Titan, can't afford anything bigger at the minute, 

What tip should I be using for this??

Cheers


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Finn said:


> Being new to spraying, I would sooner use my Titan 440 than my proshot.
> 
> I am about to do my first exterior of the season soon, the house is mostly horizontal siding and will be using the Titan, can't afford anything bigger at the minute,
> 
> ...


Go with the tr2 tips you can have 2 tips in one .
They are made by Titan 2/11 and the 5/17 tip or it might be bigger. Like 6/21 or something perfect for exteriors . I also run an extension 8 inch 
That would be a good tip to learn with . 
IMO


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> You bought the plug in type right?


Sean I had both, the corded model only had oil primer used in it. Still didn't last very long.

Never got the FF one.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

I have the ProShot, and, generally speaking, I like it.

Yet, I recognize now that there's a lot more overspray than you'd expect, if (like me) you have not sprayed before.

Second, the ProShot takes its' paint from a jar. At a minimum, this means you really, really want a swivelling extension for overhead work. I have the accessory backpack - which would allow you to point the gun up without losing your prime- but I'm not so thrilled with it; use an extension.


----------

